# Loaf Appreciation Thread!



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2019)

Surely I can't be the only one who thinks that when animals go into the loaf position, it's the most adorable thing ever!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2019)

Are cats the animals that loaf the most often?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 29, 2019)

I thought this thread was going to be about bread.  Oh well, have a duck.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2019)

Burds like loafing!


----------



## Keefur (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2019)

Keefur said:


>


Those cats are loafing, but they aren't loaves.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 11, 2019)

names a position animals have been doing for millions of years after an invention that's only a few thousand old, less if you consider that bread used to be unleven for the longest time.

humans are silly.


----------



## theWiitch (Jul 12, 2019)

Loaf animals are the best *^*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 13, 2019)

Loaf bear (not actually a bear) :




Red Panda by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr

Baking more loafs:




Red Pandas by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr

Can ball be loaf too?




Lemur by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr




Lemur by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Tyno (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 20, 2019)

Simo said:


>


Hmmm.
I don't think this is a loaf position, I think the raccoon IS a loaf!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 20, 2019)

I can become a loaf, too!


----------



## Hail-Purity (Jul 20, 2019)

cats always make the best loafs





i feel inclined to draw my fursona as a loaf now


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Lysirell (Jul 21, 2019)

Hail-Purity said:


> cats always make the best loafs



Indeed!


----------



## Hail-Purity (Jul 21, 2019)

Lysirell said:


> Indeed!


omg look at how big those pawbs are !!


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 21, 2019)

Birb loaf best loaf


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Lysirell (Jul 21, 2019)

Hail-Purity said:


> omg look at how big those pawbs are !!


Big pawbs are best pawbs!


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jul 21, 2019)

Dog loaf is best loaf.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## AppleButt (Jul 21, 2019)

My cat loafing.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 21, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> My cat loafing.
> 
> View attachment 66238


D'aww... I <3 calicoes!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Tazmo (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 21, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 66240


_Vertical loaf_


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 25, 2019)

My own floofy dinosaur loafing around.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jul 25, 2019)

My bearded dragon Bruce used to do this I didn't have a photo of it but just imagine a bearded dragon flopped out into a loaf


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jul 25, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


>


*gasp* see through loaf


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 8, 2019)

Falcon loaf?


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 9, 2019)

This kat thinks he's bread:


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Aug 9, 2019)

Surprised there haven't been any corgis here yet


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> View attachment 67746



I cannot un see this.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 19, 2019)

Floofy boi


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 19, 2019)

Here's an ostrich loaf:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 19, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> View attachment 68681
> 
> Floofy boi


Is that a robin?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 19, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Is that a robin?



Yup. Somebody I follow on the 'gram has one somehow.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 19, 2019)

Eat it with olive oil!


----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 19, 2019)

Chilling with my own birb loaf.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## DRGN Juno (Aug 25, 2019)

My late 'tiel in prime loaf form.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 27, 2019)

Big cats like loafing, too.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 27, 2019)

I figured this belongs here.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Aug 27, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I figured this belongs here.



You stole my plan!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 27, 2019)

I do not honestly loaf a lot, but I guess I can see why when I do, everyone immediately wants to snuggle me.


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 11, 2019)

Pound cakes, bro..... now *those* are awesome..


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 11, 2019)

1 square flufflel is 100% loaf.


----------



## Keefur (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Leadloaf


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 12, 2019)

Panettone.
Now there's an awesome loaf.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Sep 13, 2019)

long loaf


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 17, 2019)

What are YOU looking at? -w-


----------



## Keefur (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 21, 2019)

FOXLOAVES!!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175121588947234817


----------



## Filter (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 21, 2019)

Filter said:


>



*stamps* yeen approved.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 21, 2019)

Filter said:


>


*OH MY FUCKING GOD, IT'S A YEENLOAF!!!!!!!!*
_Dies._


----------



## Nyro46 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 26, 2019)

Yotie loaf....


----------



## MetroFox2 (Oct 26, 2019)

An original loaf


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 23, 2019)

Albino yotie loaf....


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 23, 2019)

Sometimes, foxes would rather be a bun instead of a loaf.


----------



## Leadhoof (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Breyo (Dec 21, 2019)

If a guinea pig gets fat, they make the perfect loaf


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 21, 2019)

bkk1 said:


> If a guinea pig gets fat, they make the perfect loaf View attachment 77411



Just needs some butter and a pinch of salt


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 21, 2019)

Another bun!


----------



## SkyeLegs (Dec 21, 2019)

Need more hyena loaf.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 21, 2019)

SkyeLegs said:


> Need more hyena loaf.


*MORE YEENLOAF!!! AAAAAAA!!!*


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2019)

SkyeLegs said:


> Need more hyena loaf.



This clearly has spots of mould on it and should be thrown in the trash. ;3


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 29, 2019)

Baby panda loaf




Red Panda by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 29, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


>


I don't mean to alarm anyone...but...is that a serrated bread knife I see?
And is someone...feeding the loaf to itself? Uhhh... *dials RSPCA*

Not sure if this counts, but...wolf loaf in the snow


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 29, 2019)

Thrashy said:


>


Needs a pair of googly eyes on it. uwu


----------



## SkyeLegs (Dec 29, 2019)

Aardloafs


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Dec 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Needs a pair of googly eyes on it. uwu


I think this image is from a YouTube thumbnail, so it's probably not the finished result ^^


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 30, 2019)

@Rystren as a loaf:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 8, 2020)

We need moar loaves.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## blue sky love (Mar 8, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


>


The best 'Loaf!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 9, 2020)

Doubleloaf!


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 9, 2020)

Special delivery!

Did anyone here order a black cat loaf off the internet??

(this was once my cat, Tugger)


----------

